# Bars in Loei City



## Turtel (Feb 18, 2016)

Will be holidaying in Loei Provence later this year. are there any good bars.


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

Only visited Loei once and cannot remember seeing anything of interest (bar wise) for visiting ferang. A very quiet city in the evening from what we saw.


----------

